# Cygnar for Sale to Good Home



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Had this stuff forever and don't play the faction anymore.. Looking to offload it.










the List;
Cygnar Faction Card Deck
Haley
Allister Caine
Eiryss
Male Journeyman Warcaster
Lancers X2
Centurion
3 Stormsmiths 
2 Units of Sword Knights
1 Unit of Trenchers
Trencher Machine Gun Crew

Reply here or PM me if interested.. Shipping anywhere isn't an issue.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just to be curious, how much?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Just to be curious, how much?


Pricing everything on Wayland it comes to 180.23 GBP [ 286.00 USD ]. I initially had it priced at 150.00 USD, but I'd be willing to take a loss and let it go for a bill [ 100.00 ] just to be rid of it. Everything is MkI so it's all pewter, no plastics.

I've got a ton more pics available if you need/want to see them DJ.

Let me know broseph.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Let me talk to the ruler of the house.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Let me talk to the ruler of the house.


Now you know why I'm trying to get rid of it...Here's how it went down @ my house;

The Boss: Hey Babe, are you going to ever do anything with these little blue guys in the closet? The ones I found in this old Adidas box.
Me: What are you doing in my minis? You know that's my area.
The Boss: I need closet space for my shoes & you haven't touched these in like 2 years [ subtle hint noticed & a plan was set into motion ]
Me: But.. we had agreed the space UNDER my clothes was also mine to use.
The Boss: No "WE" didn't, you just started stashing stuff there, in shoe boxes.
Me: Are you even serious about this?
The Boss: What about those little red guys too [ my old Chronopia Dark Elf army ]?
Me: Should I just stop now, before I don't have any room left for hobby stuff?
The Boss: /sly grin


Understandable bro.. Hell you've got a ton of Eldar.. Maybe we could work a trade for a starter jetbike army or something..

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You mean get rid of my Eldar!:shok::shok::shok:

I will have to see, I dunno how many I have, think only about 20ish.

I am still in Seattle, when I get back to Tn, I will have a look see.

Can I get some close up shots to see how the paint is and stuff.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh and I have a hobby room if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Can I get some close up shots to see how the paint is and stuff.


The Whole Lot.. most of the painted stuff is stage 1 stage 2 at best.. no in blacklining, depth shading or highlighting..Here ya go..










Faction Deck & Sleeves










Haley










Centurion


































Twin Chargers


































Stormsmiths










Stormknights


























Other Knights & Journeyman Warcaster










Caine & Eiryss


















FFX


----------

